# Long



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

uhhhhhhhhhh.........................................................K MOMO


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

This is how you do it Broseph, check out these pimp *skiers* and how they get their steez on.









http://tetongravity.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=49627&stc=1&d=1226700480
http://tetongravity.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=49626&stc=1&d=1226700480


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

It really depends on where you live. I usually get my plain tees from Ocean State Job Lot. They have really low prices and a variety of colors to choose from.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

yo thanks.. 

my rents are going to ny next week so i asked them to look around


any body know a place in like Toronto area??


----------



## nos (Mar 13, 2008)

Champs has a lot of tall tees.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

ugh. then you be like all steezy cause da long tee makes you ride better yo.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

and when you fall down, it gets wet and cold - lovely. Don't do it...


----------



## Perpetual3am (Nov 19, 2007)

Thug Life or GTFO!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

i agree that it gets wet and cold.. but FUCK IT xD

it doesn't bother me xD my shirt froze once... and i didn't bother to go in cause i was having way to much fun being a dumb ass


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

It doesn't look that great, in my opinon :dunno:

But hey, whatever floats your boat


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

yuup whatever floats my boat


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Well I don't think it looks good on guys. But you'd probably say the same thing about skinnies, what I wear. 

So since I see no reason to judge, support a small company. tallteeproductions.com. Summit county grown and owned.


----------



## Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2009)

freedom_board said:


> yuup whatever gets my ass beatdown in the parking lot for being a posing pile of shit.


fixed 10char

j/p dont get your panties in a bunch just saying its a common thing to hate on people with the whole steezy queezy ganstar look.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

Technine Icon said:


> It really depends on where you live. I usually get my plain tees from Ocean State Job Lot. They have really low prices and a variety of colors to choose from.


figures the technine guy lol jkin man..
Tall tee not tall enough? It's ok! There's an easy way to fix your steeze! - Teton Gravity Research Forums
heres the full thread on what bakesale posted...i like the comments by the OP..

everyone has there own style but most Gs on the hill are regular whiteboys off...


----------

